# Hi!



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello, this is geline, i am also new to snowboarding and hoping to have many things to learn from this forum about snowboarding.
Nice to know you're also here, JTingly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol, yup, thanks for your warm welcome geline! Now, im seeing you everywhere i go! Hehe. I wonder, who are the big snowboarding pros in here? Anyone to give us legit facts and answers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Why the hell are you posting this everywhere..now im convinced this is a damn scam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Lol, yup, thanks for your warm welcome geline! Now, im seeing you everywhere i go! Hehe. I wonder, who are the big snowboarding pros in here? Anyone to give us legit facts and answers?


Have I seen you somewhere before? That name sounds familar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

o_0, music galore? I was a glob mod there, but it was tiring so i just "resigned". Maybe there?


----------

